# "Outdoor plant of the year"



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello fello Mpers and growers of the DAnk...useually I partake in some sort outdoor friendly compatition...this is will be a bit of a twist as I know we have some new growers and dont want to discurage them from playing along..insted of the normal "Biggest" ..nouvellchef and I came up with a few catagories as to give this a fair playing field...you can have more than one entry as some will do better in one catagorie than others...Sorry they aint no prizes other than Braging rights for 2013..so get thos eplants planted and join along...going to be a great Summer here in Seattle..here is what we have ..

From My friend *nouvellechef*:aok:


 I had a thought. Instead of just overall large ness. Lets have 3 rated catergories.

1: Largest plant

2: Overall Health

3: Dankness

Each section the member will rate with a 1-5(5 being the highest) when they vote at the end. Then the numbers can be added up for each entry. It will be a fair playing field for everyone. Versus just how "big" the plant is.


Ill be back with my entries soon:bolt:Garden

take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck

I nominate myself to be a judge for the dankness part

As one must smoke the bud to know its dankness

So....All entries must send a smokeable amount(an oz will suffice) to The Nest and I will judge the dankness in my :bong1:


----------



## Rosebud

That Mr Duck, is so helpful.


----------



## buddogmutt

i wanna play


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dam there are a few things I miss in this site...

Thanks button
New posts
Multi quote
and *Hick *on my Arse:rofl:...okay nuff that crap I can control
 And yes *Duck *you can be judge:48:..as Long as *RoseBud *Chears me on:clap:..*budmutt*..you have to raise the screen yet?


heres my starter girls...Now I planted these outback on 4/20...The DBB i had to slow it down do to its vigerious growth..The DBB is from Freeman Genetics and does very well inside..and this will be first time its been Ran outside..and so far looks great...next one Im adding is the "Pink LenmonAId"..this is a clone only here in Seattle as we dont know the makeup but can tell ya its name is TRUE...this seriously smells like the drink..and is a great smoke on july 4th at picknik...okay  thats what I have..Now lets have some fun..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud

And, they're off!!!!!!!

Good luck, break a leg, all that stuff.


----------



## ston-loc

Ooh fun! I'll jump in on this. Go snap some fresh pics. Back in a few.


----------



## Kushluvr

ill be setting up my outdoor run this weekend....i cant wait to post some OD pics here this summer!


----------



## ston-loc

Here's one of my Satori's. It is in a 7 gallon smart pot. Popped above soil on 3/26. She went outdoors here in NorCal on 4/24.


----------



## buddogmutt

okay...all are LST'd so i have multipule limbs all 2 1/2ft so far....but heres my entry...Lambs Bread...


----------



## juniorgrower

Nice looking plants!!  They all look like champs to me.


----------



## drfting07

Im in! Ill take some pics tonite.


----------



## Roddy

Outdoors....not greenhouse? 

Great looking plants, this thread will be fun!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Roddy said:
			
		

> Outdoors....not greenhouse?
> 
> Great looking plants, this thread will be fun!


 
Oh Im sure your green house plants are in..you may not win Largest though  ..but  is why we have more Catagories..Cowboy up..:lama:.as *Irish* would Say


----------



## drfting07

You should stop when your ahead guys. Im gonna in all three! MUHUAHAHAHA!.......ha.....ha


----------



## tcbud

Great idea guys.

Here is one in my garden, NL#5. :icon_smile: 

I must say though, I do not understand so much on the Overall Health part.  In my experience outdoor plants look pretty rough at the end of the season.  Though if you mean bug infestations, by health, then I understand.

And as for size, are we talking height or budage harvested? Maybe you could have a sub category of tonage ?

*Duck*, when I send mine, look for the cash....just a small bribe. or do you prefer gold nuggets? JK.

Anyone seen *Old Hippy *around these parts yet?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Nice entry tcbud...glad you can play along...me thinks Overall health..beeing the entire grow...say from now till harvest..*Nouvell *will explain that better:aok:...What size is that pot?


> And as for size, are we talking height or budage harvested?


Hight:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Question on how this works? Do we post updates throughout the season and harvest? Vote after harvest?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yes ...updates..(try weekly)  so that we can watch the grow...then by end October  the winners will be declared:aok:


----------



## nouvellechef

As far as the categories. My thought was each can play an important role in determining(by vote) the winner. Couple thoughts on each catergory.

1: Size- This is not just yield or height alone. More total cf of the plant. Mine just wont be 15' tall. Could it be? Yeah. But I choose to go really wide also.

2: Overall health- This is a good one. Taking a plant many months and keeping it pristine is hard. Storms happen, yeah. So does bugs. Drought, on and on. You might score lower or higher in this category. Time would tell.

3: Dankness- This refers to more of just straight up THC saturation. We all cant smoke it, so by a great photo will have to suffice for voters. 

So like for me. We have seen the one and only girl i have already inside. But who knows how she will perform outside. So I could score low in the dankness, but have a high in the overall health. So it creates a good playing field across the board. I prob wont update weekly till we get later down the road. But if you want to camp next her and snap pics, so be it 

This is not set in stone. I just thought it was better than, most monsterous plant of the year.


----------



## tcbud

When I graded my reefer last year *nouvellechef*, I did it with points.  Like a poll, great (5), near great (4), good (3), not so good (2), and lousy(1).  A five point system then of the three categories (like you have here) were added together to get a overall score.

*4u,* I think that pot measures about 40 gallons.  Don't really know, but it is smaller than the 45 gallon smart pots.  How bout a side category for best (under same guidelines as "outdoor in ground") plant outdoor in containers?  You might have more folks enter that wouldnt because they know that they wont get as big as anything put direct in the ground.  Just a thought for you.  And of course, Im in pots....smile.


----------



## drfting07

tcbud said:
			
		

> *4u,* I think that pot measures about 40 gallons.  Don't really know, but it is smaller than the 45 gallon smart pots.  How bout a side category for best (under same guidelines as "outdoor in ground") plant outdoor in containers?  You might have more folks enter that wouldnt because they know that they wont get as big as anything put direct in the ground.  Just a thought for you.  And of course, Im in pots....smile.



I like this idea. Ide be down with submitting for both. One of these Satori girls is goin directly in the ground soon.


----------



## buddogmutt

congrats on the bud of the month brosiff......beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roddy

Hold the phone....one in the ground will do better than a potted? I assume you treat the soil and amend first? If growing in as big as a 45gal, what gives the ground the advantage...roots can grow down instead of around?

Just curious, maybe I'll do a side-by-side.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl: ...lines busy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hold the phone....one in the ground will do better than a potted? I assume you treat the soil and amend first? If growing in as big as a 45gal, what gives the ground the advantage...roots can grow down instead of around?
> 
> Just curious, maybe I'll do a side-by-side.


 

no need for the side by brother..I Did one a few years back...grew same cutting in cat litter bucket and one in ground...one in ground yeilded allmost 5 times the container...And I have a Gooey in a 32 gallon garbage can  and a few in the ground...I know the ones in the ground will yield better and the plants will be bigger...even with all the same feedings...Ill be back with pics of my container entry:bolt:backyard


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I like this idea. Ide be down with submitting for both. One of these Satori girls is goin directly in the ground soon.


 
Okay..you and *tcbud *get the container grows as well in this thread...Same catagorys...so heres mine..."Gooey"


----------



## Roddy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> no need for the side by brother..I Did one a few years back...grew same cutting in cat litter bucket and one in ground...one in ground yeilded allmost 5 times the container...And I have a Gooey in a 32 gallon garbage can  and a few in the ground...I know the ones in the ground will yield better and the plants will be bigger...even with all the same feedings...Ill be back with pics of my container entry:bolt:backyard



Good info, THANKS!! All will definitely go into the ground here, then...well, save one for this contest, maybe!


----------



## tcbud

Here is my "not" entry.  It is one of my clones, but I am not growing her.  She came from the same group of clones as my entry.  So I thought it would be a nice side by side show.  I wont post this in ground pic as often as I do mine, but I will give updates on it.

Looking good for containers 4u.  Sounds like fun in the sun. :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Just being on the topic of ground vs buckets. If I did go in the ground, how big of a hole would you dig and have amended soil in? Last year I had them all in 5 gallon buckets, and got over 6oz of one that was only about waste high in the bucket.


----------



## nouvellechef

Like the old saying goes across the board. Bigger is better


----------



## Roddy

Any difference in the preparation of soil from inside to an outdoor grow like this?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*ston-loc*....I dig the holes  3 times the size container being used...so if ya use a 5 gallon bucket  like I did for my Gooey Donor..3 feet wide and 3 feet deep... 

*Roddy*....When transfering to the ground from inside..I like to prep my holes as I told *Ston-loc*..and fill with my soil...My thinking is that its less stress for plant to start off when in its soil its use too....just the way I roll:lama:


----------



## Roddy

Understand 4U, I'm wondering as to amending the soil.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

well *Roddy*...amending soil is better than not..My backyard garden gets amended all the time...and is great soil as to say  a gorilla grower...if ya can amend soil I would say do so...but most gorrila growers dont have time to do that..is why I say add your soil to aid in the growing...does this help?

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef

Ton of lime. 2c per cf.


----------



## Roddy

Yes and yes...THANKS for the advice chef and 4U!! I just wondered if there was anything extra I should add to my soil mix, not sure what rainwater and ground elements will do and all.

Much appreciated, can't wait to get that GH onto ground and I can do some digging!!!!


----------



## drfting07

3x3x3 hole, 27 cubic feet, ~ 200 gallons of soil or 4x Large compressed bales of pro-mix. 

Thats per plant? by my calculations thats 40x the size of my 5 gallon pot. Or are you digging a 1x3x3 hole? 15 gallons is 3x


----------



## Roddy

YIKES...that's a lot of soil!


----------



## Lobstah

I'm in , 2 varieties blueberry, white widow, the 6 plants will be outdoors june 20,  i will be using 5 gallon buckets  i will need help  with pics have never uploaded before its a minor issue im hoping,  the grow is on.....    height, girth, and resin    how cool         good luck all


----------



## nouvellechef

drfting07 said:
			
		

> 3x3x3 hole, 27 cubic feet, ~ 200 gallons of soil or 4x Large compressed bales of pro-mix.
> 
> Thats per plant? by my calculations thats 40x the size of my 5 gallon pot. Or are you digging a 1x3x3 hole? 15 gallons is 3x



Your about right. Remember though. When the long veged plant, cause if your doing a 27cf hole, it needs to well trained and be somewhat of good size before hitting the hole, otherwise the size of the hole is a mood point. The rootball already of the plant fills a huge portion of the hole itself. So once the mix is un-compacted, it doesnt that much to fill it up.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im a show off this Gal...I fubbared the YArd by puting weed/feed on grass:doh:..so I supose that would discount me in the health depart:rofl:


this is gooey..she now stands 5 feet tall and Ive spred her out and thined iner section..


----------



## nouvellechef

Looks healthy. Have not had much direct sun in last few weeks. Supposed to hit 80 late next week. I will shoot a monthly update when the sun peeks on Thursday.


----------



## tcbud

Rain here yesterday.  Started so hard once that I thought a jet was going to land on the roof!

Nothing new here, just more leaves.  Six more weeks for vegging.  Yawn.  I love the summer days.


----------



## juniorgrower

Heres a couple of my outdoor plants in a 10 and a 15 gal smart pot.  first is Early Skunk and the next is a ChemDog that was a result of my cloning practice.  The ChemDog has been outside since sometime in April and the Early Skunk was put out first week of June.


----------



## nouvellechef

Hope your thinking off transplanting those to larger pots. 10/15 gal just wont cut it for those come harvest time.


----------



## juniorgrower

I was hoping to get by with them.  I usually harvest by mid september.    I usually plant in home made raised beds I make out of slab wood so this smart pot thing is new to me.  What will happen if I don't transplant them?


----------



## 7greeneyes

lower yield


----------



## nouvellechef

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> I was hoping to get by with them.  I usually harvest by mid september.    I usually plant in home made raised beds I make out of slab wood so this smart pot thing is new to me.  What will happen if I don't transplant them?



Yes, significantly lower yield. But outside when they become rootbound, it can wreak havoc on the overall health. Not to mention having to water a small 15gal pot, twice a day, when the summer heat rolls in.


----------



## juniorgrower

Wow that stinks!  I'm all out of super soil and dont have any bigger containers.   Hopefully They will be alright until I can get some more SS made and get my hands on some bigger containers.  I have tried digging holes in the ground where I grow but there is too many roots and rocks.  Any body have any alternative ideas that would be a better option for my grow?


----------



## 7greeneyes

I like 4U's idear of growing in new trash cans. That's what I'd do if I was an OD'er


----------



## juniorgrower

Trash cans would be cool but I think it would be too risky, I am pretty sure that they would be seen by someone where I grow.  Thinking I might find some old skidder ruts and fill them in with SS and cover the dirt with old brush so no one will see them.


----------



## ston-loc

Peep my journal in my sig. Or the "watering help ideas" thread in the OD grow section. I just fixed this problem. I ended up getting 30 gallon totes from walmart for 8bucks each. They are lower to the ground and rectangular. Plants are thriving. Pretty sure they are low enough you could camoflouge enough to make em work.


----------



## bubba887

I did an OD grow 2 years ago, Used the 30gal tote and dug a hole big enough to sit it in the ground, used wood/camo tarp/glue and leaves to camo it up , I have pictures somewhere I will dig up.. Give me about 5 minutes or so.


The long sticks that run the length of it are stapled ontop of the tarp/leaf camo net. lol. works wonders... no one can tell there is a big bright green tote there lol.


----------



## juniorgrower

Thanks guys that is a great idea!  SL you must hav e cut a bunch of drain holes in the bottom?   I think I will try this method out.


----------



## bubba887

I put 8-12 holes in the bottom of mine with a 1/4in bit.


----------



## 7greeneyes

bubba887 said:
			
		

> I did an OD grow 2 years ago, Used the 30gal tote and dug a hole big enough to sit it in the ground, used wood/camo tarp/glue and leaves to camo it up , I have pictures somewhere I will dig up.. Give me about 5 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> The long sticks that run the length of it are stapled ontop of the tarp/leaf camo net. lol. works wonders... no one can tell there is a big bright green tote there lol.


 
What a great and ingenuitive idea for guerilla growin, gotta love that stealth for sure....

*like* lol...

vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bubba887 again.


:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I like 4U's idear of growing in new trash cans. That's what I'd do if I was an OD'er


 
my first Garbage grow was 3 years ago ...what Ilike is that it can be easly moved around with hand truck...I use 1/2 drill bit  and drill holes in bottom and half way up the sides  about 10 inches apart..i been useing the same cans as well


----------



## 7greeneyes

nice :aok:


----------



## drfting07

Ive been pondering how i will go about this. Im thinking one 30 gallon tote, and one directly in the ground, 60 gallons of amended soil. Think that will do it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Ive been pondering how i will go about this. Im thinking one 30 gallon tote, and one directly in the ground, 60 gallons of amended soil. Think that will do it?


 

get r dunn


----------



## Irish

Cowboy Up :48: 

sour diesel moonshine x pure afghan i made this year. (sdm/pa)...this girl won bpotm a few months back...this is her first od run...(five gallon bucket under her on ground)... 

great looking od plants everyone. we just finished off our pink lemonade harvest 4u. it was a smash hit...that was the most sour dope i ever smoked. (in a good way). it will make you pucker it is so sour. lol...


----------



## juniorgrower

Irish do you normally grow outdoors in 5 gallon buckets?


----------



## KeepinItLegal

Worth a shot :hubba: 
Most of them just broke 6 feet, got a few that are over it.  Got about a month more of veg so it's going to be interesting.


----------



## Irish

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Irish do you normally grow outdoors in 5 gallon buckets?


 
sorry. its in the ground in a two foot deep hole dug out and filled with compost. the five gallon bucket is what i carried water to it with. i just sat it there beside it to judge its height. ...i'd say its just over five foot...

went out to check on my larry hybrid tonight and in 24 hours a recluse spider moved into it and covered the whole top in a web and hatced about a 100 baby spiders. they were'nt there last night, so it happened fast...i was forced to top it. 

pic of the larry damage and one of my sdm/pa tonight. (i hope she don't meet the same fate. new spots)... 

@keepinitlegal, beautiful plants man...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

KeepinItLegal said:
			
		

> Worth a shot :hubba:
> Most of them just broke 6 feet, got a few that are over it.  Got about a month more of veg so it's going to be interesting.
> ]


 

Welcome to the site...this site dont like "Live" Links..please go back and edit your pics....Change the...http....to...hXXp..:aok:...plants look good:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Figured to bump this back onto the 1st page. Since I originally posted my entry, transplanted to 30gal tote. Realizing how tall it was possibly going to get untrained, I did some LST'ing, and she looks kind of funky now. How I was able to bend them it actually kind of has an upper plant, and lower plant. Kind of tiered. Enjoy. Now lets see some of your alls updates


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay *ston-loc*...heres a quikie


take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## juniorgrower

Wow guys them are some sweet looking plants!!!


----------



## SmokinMom

I want to camp in 4us backyard.


----------



## tastyness

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dam there are a few things I miss in this site...
> 
> Thanks button
> New posts
> Multi quote
> and *Hick *on my Arse:rofl:...okay nuff that crap I can control
> And yes *Duck *you can be judge:48:..as Long as *RoseBud *Chears me on:clap:..*budmutt*..you have to raise the screen yet?
> 
> 
> heres my starter girls...



Me too!  There are so many times when I want to hit THANKS

In the meantime,  I'll join Duck on the judging team.  Since it is -1C today none of my girls will be going anywhere near outside!  Heading to the slopes today after practicing my cloning.


----------



## drfting07

Here she is....finally


Just before flower. Shes a good lookin girl! Stands at six feet from the pot, seven feet from the ground. Too big for two people to wrap their arms around

:icon_smile: 


Drfting07


----------



## tcbud

Im starting the stretch here, I think my tallest is gonna be under five feet.  So, I vote for...

Or do we vote, Im confused, never mind.

Good luck to everyone!  Some reaching for the stars plants here.

*Irish*, dang.... a recluse????  Hope Larry pulls out of her funk. Be careful out there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke




----------



## Rosebud

Holy smokes 4U, that is quit a trunk you have there.


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat: :holysheep:


----------



## Nico

Strain 1024 Fimmed
2.4 meters
Germinated 19th May so 3 months old and just started to flower.
Notice my vicious guard kitty!



Strain  Amnesia Topped
1.96 meters
Germinated 28th May Just a week younger than the 1024 above.
Also flowering!

From my out door grow journal
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61749

Nico :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07

Gorgeous girls Nico! I also have only grow in pots. Next year i am going in ground, Super Soil and off of my property. I hope to compete with your girls!


----------



## Nico

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous girls Nico! I also have only grow in pots. Next year i am going in ground, Super Soil and off of my property. I hope to compete with your girls!


 
Thanks! 

Still another 6-8 weeks until harvest I think!
will be bigger by then I suspect.

Now is the time to work out a rain protection system I think. It will rain here at somepoint! Even if not
very often!


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great everyone!!! 

:48:

The one I've entered is about 5 and a half feet high from the soil in the container


----------



## NorCalHal

Nice Grows! 
This is my very first attempt at growing outdoors. So far so good. Feeding nothing but GH 3 part.
 I was told numerous times that you cannot grow outdoors with GH, but they look healthy to me.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great Hal. Im using GH3 outdoor too. Don't know why people would say you couldn't


----------



## Hick

you're really catchin on there nch...


----------



## kaotik

i'm laughing at the thought of the newbies or any future readers who don't know NCH.. "first outdoor grow WTH!!"


and i don't know who would say you can't use something outdoor that works indoor..  :huh: 
how does that make any sense?


once again, this thread makes me envious 
nice job guys


----------



## NorCalHal

I have seen "the light", or rather "The Sun"
Thanks alot Hick, It's been alot of work to say the least.
Ya Ston, alot of folks in Mendo look down upon GH, not sure why.


----------



## tcbud

*Hal*, you gonna have naked virgins run through your garden then scrape the hash off of them with a credit card?

Looking AWESOME over there!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

Fantastic lookin tree farm there, Hal . . . as one would expect

To clarify, you mean absolutely _nuthin'_ but GH3, not even a cal/mag ??  

I just pushed my indoor soil grow a little too hard, increasing ppm from 1100 to 1400 in the fifth week by upping the ratio of micro and boosting cal/mag . . . they choked on it a bit . . . maybe went up too fast?

N-chef has been whispering of pushing the ratio of micro _way_ up, as in like a 0-32-16 for the last 3-4 weeks . . . care to let us in on your secret recipes for different phases of growth ??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Now thats a Back yard. *NorCAl*:aok:

I want too attend when the virgins run through


----------



## HemperFi

I'm not interested in any virgins, but, damn, everything you do is amazing, Hal. Sure wish I could grow outside -- envy all over the place -- very nice indeed. Are those plants in "ProMix"? I have never used anything except GH -- afraid to fix what isn't broken. Everything you do seems to turn out amazing -- keep up the stellar work, my man.....


Peace


----------



## NorCalHal

They still have Virgins nowadays, been so long since I ran across one..lol.

Dan, No sir. I do also feed GH's Calimagic for added Cal/Mag. I also add some Silicate, to help strengthen them up. As they are now flowering, I am adding GH KoolBloom Liquid as the supplement.

Basically, we just dug huge holes about 3 feet deep and filled them with Promix. We are running about 45 dug holes, and the rest are in 200 gallon Smart Pots. We have a 80 plant script, running only 57 plants

It took 5 pallets of promix to fill in everything, thats 150 bags. 


Dan. I feed my Indoor 1500-1700 ppm everytime. I only boost the Cal/mag really, feeding that at about 500-550 ppm. I do boost the Micro a little, but not much. The higher ppm's come from either the "grow" during Veg, and the "bllom" during Flower. What ever stage the plants are in, I boost what I think she need, either more N or more P as the case maybe.
Mind you, I am also running elevated CO2 at 1500 ppm and a room temp of 85 degrees.
If I wasn't running CO2, I don't think the plants could take the higher PPM. I am actually pretty sure they could not take the higher ppm's if I wasn't boosting CO2 along with it.


As this was my first outdoor grow, I have learned ALOT and will do things differently...I think. I will probably amend the hols next time with a time relese fert for Veg, so we can just feed Water during Veg, and then do a nuit mix for flower. But, if everything goes well, I might not change anything.


----------



## grass hopper

These would be 10-12 footers if not topped 3 times.  Growing outdoors is so easy.  Mine grow 1.5" per day (45" per month) if I feed.  1'" per day if not.  Start my seeds indoors to about 10-12" tall.  Have all kinds of sick plant problems.  When they hit the sun, all problems seem to go away (amazing!).  Have always grown in the dirt - potting soil (moisture control).  Don't know why so many peeps seem to grow outdoors in some kind of pot, bag, etc.  Anyway, sure is fun and better pics in Oct.
Thanks so much for everyone's help.:icon_smile:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

cool . . . hehe . . . this thread is really starting to heat up now !! :joint:

we got *4u2smoke*, who is posting utube vids strolling thru his backyard botanical garden of beautiful pot plants growing everywhere . . . . *NorCalHal* is running out acreage - for the first time, no less !!

we got *tcbud*, and *Irish*, *nouvellechef* and a couple others keeping their cards pretty close to the vest . . . but don't tell me they aint got somethin going on . . .

we got second-year grower *ston-loc *and also *drfting07*, who both have some huge satoris growing in 38 gal totes, now also *Nico* and *Newbietoo* showing up with some giants !!

and check this out . . . here's a norcal chick who posted a single-entry GJ about a month ago . . . would love to see what hers look like now . . . and she ain't even entered the contest !!!!!!!!!!!  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61981

 :holysheep:


----------



## ziggyross

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Nice Grows!
> This is my very first attempt at growing outdoors. So far so good. Feeding nothing but GH 3 part.
> I was told numerous times that you cannot grow outdoors with GH, but they look healthy to me.



Holy Crap those look fantastic. How many plants are there. I get nervous with my 10 plants. I would have a heart attack worrying about that many.


----------



## icefreon

Here is my little set up. 10 plants (from clones) in 30 gal. smart pots. Use GH bio bud series, 100% organic grow. Planted WAY to early (4/20). They are budding, but I think there root bound  The nutes I feed twice a week seem to keep them healthy. 

1 - U2 Kush
2 - Headband
2 - AK47
2- Jack Herier 
1 - G13
1 - Perma frost
1 - Romulan


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

icefreon said:
			
		

> Here is my little set up




Very nice garden ya have ther...welcome to the passion....:icon_smile:


Do you allways leave the moister metter in the soil?


----------



## icefreon

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very nice garden ya have ther...welcome to the passion....:icon_smile:
> 
> 
> Do you allways leave the moister metter in the soil?



Thank you, thank you. Sure I leave it there, why not?


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

another 10plant/20lb setup . . . WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !! :joint:

:ciao: :welcome: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

icefreon said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you. Sure I leave it there, why not?



It ruiend a few on me...


----------



## bubba902

lol, this thread makes my OD plant's look so not worth it lol


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

lol no way, bubba . . . it's gotta *inspire* ya !!  :joint:


----------



## bubba902

oh it does bro, just to the eye it makes it seem like it. i love my little OD girls, I'm so proud of em, You'd think they were 15-20 footers lmao


----------



## icefreon

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> It ruined a few on me...



Ruined a few plants or meters?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

meters....I think the one I have now says not to keep in soil for long periods...IDK..just would stay on WET after a spell


----------



## grass hopper

there are 7 plants there.looking from the front,you see 4.the side view pic,you can see only 2.the ground was roto tilled and got them in early spring.
  why is 7 too many ??? your scaring me zig
i only fed once a month,plants did the rest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Newbietoo*


please say hello to you sweeepea

:48:


----------



## grass hopper

You tickled her. thanks 4u2.


----------



## grass hopper

icefreon said:
			
		

> Here is my little set up. 10 plants (from clones) in 30 gal. smart pots. Use GH bio bud series, 100% organic grow. Planted WAY to early (4/20). They are budding, but I think there root bound  The nutes I feed twice a week seem to keep them healthy.


 
Hey Iceman,  Very cool plants.
My comment/question; I went in on 4/20+/- also.  It is IMO that if those plants were in good potting soil with amendments (in the ground), these would be 12 footers.  Please, I am not criticizing, but trying to learn why so many peeps grow outside in pots.  There is an advantage where they can be moved, but the drawback is obvious.  Again, nice plants Bud.


----------



## ston-loc

Height constraints here Newbietoo. I'm in 30 gallon totes and am clearing fence line, with LST'ing. Peep my journal in my sig when you get a second.


----------



## icefreon

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> Hey Iceman,  Very cool plants.
> My comment/question; I went in on 4/20+/- also.  It is IMO that if those plants were in good potting soil with amendments (in the ground), these would be 12 footers.  Please, I am not criticizing, but trying to learn why so many peeps grow outside in pots.  There is an advantage where they can be moved, but the drawback is obvious.  Again, nice plants Bud.



I know I know, the guy at work hounds me about not putting them into the ground too. Heres why, I live on mostly rock, and the location they are in have a little canopy of oak for fly overs. I live in nor. CA. and I am growing on 2 recommendations, so its not a "legal" issue. Another reason, is not only the rock but the huge tree roots below them. I live on 7 acres of land, and where they are, I have power and water with-in 20 feet. I wouldnt "mind" putting them in the ground, but I dont have the money or know how to operate a back-hoe  

Every year I learn a little more, and make changes the next year. This is my 3rd grow and largest yet. Who knows what future grows hold for me


----------



## grass hopper

i know some peeps do huge holes here which may be best, but mine are about 20 inches wide by 22 in. deep.am growing on an old compost pile(grass clippings and dead stuff).last year i had some funky stuff happen to my girls 
halfway thru my grow.think roots might have run  smack into something dead.so this year,put 4 in.of sand in the bottom of each hole. they APPEAR to love it.i did have a friend come over and rototill the whole area.i think my winded point is,wide maybe more than compensate for lack of depth.i know exist. roots suck.could add loam to raise the ground around plants??                  just a thought.this is exciting time


----------



## grass hopper

did the math,4 yards of black loam,about $100., delivered,would raise a garden over a foot in height.again just thoughts.  hope all goes well and  your clippers are sharp  : )


----------



## grass hopper

(a 12 ft. by 8 ft garden) me forget


----------



## ziggyross

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> there are 7 plants there.looking from the front,you see 4.the side view pic,you can see only 2.the ground was roto tilled and got them in early spring.
> why is 7 too many ??? your scaring me zig
> i only fed once a month,plants did the rest



Newbie, Sorry didn't mean to scare you. I didn't actually count all the plants but at a glance it looked like more plants. They do look very impressive.


----------



## tcbud

icefreon said:
			
		

> I know I know, the guy at work hounds me about not putting them into the ground too. Heres why, I live on mostly rock, and the location they are in have a little canopy of oak for fly overs. I live in nor. CA. and I am growing on 2 recommendations, so its not a "legal" issue. Another reason, is not only the rock but the huge tree roots below them. I live on 7 acres of land, and where they are, I have power and water with-in 20 feet. I wouldnt "mind" putting them in the ground, but I dont have the money or know how to operate a back-hoe
> 
> Every year I learn a little more, and make changes the next year. This is my 3rd grow and largest yet. Who knows what future grows hold for me



Sounds like me, Nor Cal, 7 acres, no soil for plants, plants in containers.  Power and water, thirty feet, and two recs.  Oaks farther away, but a pine or two on West side of garden to provide some afternoon shade for the girls.  Me too, every year learn a little more, but sadly my largest was about three years ago.

*Didn't catch your intro, so Welcome to MP and hope you enjoy yourself here.
*
Just got some new neighbors below us.  I think they were scoping the grow yesterday while walking the dog over on the road.  I wish I had known they were gonna practically give that home away when they sold it, I think I would have tried to buy it.  Last I heard they wanted about $200,000 and then the day they moved in I saw it listed at $150,000.  Then the neighbor next to them, said they got it a lot lower, hmmmmm....new neighbors.  I think we are now the longest living here owners, in our little neighborhood.  I think there are at least four or five of us with Recommendations.  The guy who was growing a bunch (over 30) for non resident Rec's got busted and lost a bunch of plants a week or two ago.  We now have a Zoning Ordinance Officer that rides around and scopes out who, and how many can have on one piece of land.

I ramble......good morning MP.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

g'morning, tc  . . . . believe me girl, I feel ya . . . I've had an empty 5 acre lot in back of me when i bought three years ago . . . . now its going into development . . . more than 20 structures . . .

I may sell my land to the developer and hit the road . . .


----------



## grass hopper

I'm from Massachusetts, own a nice lot in a residential neighborhood, married a sweetheart many years ago. started growing 3 years ago, when a friend gifted me  2 plants given to him. he was renting at the time. our state is up for MED. mj., this fall. heard latest poll rose from 60 to now 63% approval. I fall into RECOMMENDATION category I think. I would love to get this and possibly a caregiver.
  Should I be ready in any way for this?? how??


----------



## grass hopper

these are my friends 2 plants.they're getting close,maybe 10-14 days from harvest,we think.they smell mm mm good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks good *newbetoo*...but IMO..I think ya friend can push them a few weeks still....what are the trichs looking like?..very nice indeed

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## grass hopper

He is getting pressure. lots! his wife says get them out now or else.he says trics. Look CLEAR !! I'd have to verify. so many guys with wife problems. kids always involved.
  Anyway he was thinking about borrowing one of those bud trimmers. have you used before??
  how much quality will he lose if he's right (trics are still clear).??THANKS


----------



## drfting07

This isnt from experience, but i havent met a single member here that likes the automated bud trimmers. Titanium Fiskars are the way to go.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I agree with *drft *on the auto trimmers...and I also think meds should get cloudy befor Harvest..anything less is a waste...sorry ya friends spouse is against....this is pucker time season..and many parinoids  cutt and run:rofl:   see if ya can get him to wait a few weeks....I would sleep on the couch for a finished grow...just my thaughts

:48:


----------



## tcbud

I would sleep in the back yard, I would sleep in the dirt, I would stay awake all night and sleep during the day........just saying.  Season is short enough around here, and if it was any shorter, I wouldn't even them get cloudy.  

Looks like a lot of trimming, and fighting bud rot for us this next month.

Excited? you betcha!

Flower 4u, color for your new page .


----------



## Irish

benny's pink mama. started flowering two weeks ago...to be continued... 

:48:


----------



## NorCalHal

I just had the Sherrifs go thru my Outdoor garden. 
All went well.
They came and checked out the garden, Verified the script, actually called the Doctor to verify that we had a plant limit exemption, which we do. We have a 70 plant script and running 62 plants, so all was well.
They gave us props on having the garden out of view and secured properly. We are behind a 10 ft fence that is locked at all times and security cameras all over the place.
The only issue they told us was come trim time, we have to make sure that everyone has thier Script and there are no firearms on the property. DUH!

I Love Cali!

The neighbor (Yes, most everyone is doin' it up north!) got spanked by the Sheriffs. His garden is in plain veiw from the road. They gave him a 72 hour notice to have a fence built around the garden to secure it, or they will be back to eradicate it. Looks like dude needs to build a fence.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Very nice *Irish*...cant wait to see her finished up and in the :bong1:

*Norzcal*...So glad to hear that..when its done right All is good...Im within plant count as well..Im more worried on wieght limits over exceeding here...I need some more paitients...how about some pics of your back yard when ya get a chance...

take care and be safe:48:



Heres My GArbage can Gooey :icon_smile: 

more tieing today


----------



## drfting07

Ive come to realize that some of these growers here are out of my league! 4U, those are the prettiest dam outdoor girls ive seen! Not an imperfection on one, while mine are hungry and dropping fan leaves. 

I will eventually be at your caliber. I have no such luck keeping my plants that green all the way to harvest. They are healthy and fat, but not like yours. 

I see why you belong to the dirty dozen...:cool2:


----------



## NorCalHal

Yes 4U, I feel lucky! I have not heard of any law enforcement questioning the weight, just the plant count, I personally trip on it. My stress won't start until we start choppin'.

GREAT looking plants man. Looks like a lot of tyin' down, or up as the case is.I like the pvc frame.

I will take some new pics this weekend.


----------



## ston-loc

Front and center is my original Satori post. They're all getting so big they kind of just blend together out there. This was a couple days ago and they've gotten even bigger.

4U, stellar as always!

Hal, cant wait to see an update of your OD girls!!!


----------



## juniorgrower

Nice looking plants ston-loc!


----------



## grass hopper

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I agree with *drft *on the auto trimmers...and I also think meds should get cloudy befor Harvest..anything less is a waste...sorry ya friends spouse is against....this is pucker time season..and many parinoids cutt and run:rofl: see if ya can get him to wait a few weeks....I would sleep on the couch for a finished grow...just my thaughts
> 
> :48:


Sorry about the delay, HTG has a spin trimmer for $200. Watched a YouTube video and 25 spins later, out came 2 oz. Of perfectly manicured buds. Looked easy, fast and beautiful. Has clear top, China knockoff. We have-to try, I think. Funny, his trics. are still clear. All other indicators say ready. Weathers good all next week. Oh, he chopped one for the team, a shitty, fed way too much, burnt bad girl. His wife thinks they're all gone. He's got 2 incredible plants left.
  Pucker time... I like that
   Thanks for input


----------



## NorCalHal

Took a few more pics over the weekend. All is going well. Looks like the indica's will be done right about the first week of october. They are all starting to flower out hard.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Looking mighty fine as usual NCH! I bet you're getting some incredible smells when ya walk thru that forest.


----------



## tcbud

New meaning to "Sea of Green", maybe Ocean of Bud?

Excellent work Hal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I want to fall a sleep in that yard...and Not wake up

you gonna be a busy fella next month:clap:


----------



## nouvellechef

Alot less overhead there!


----------



## NorCalHal

The smell of the garden is awesome! It's funny, I freaked a little, as I am so used to controlling that smell, so letting it just rock out is a bit of an adjustment for me.
I am linin' up the "crew" for the october harvest, as I will need quite a few folks to help bring down the garden. It is going to cost a pretty penny to bring this down. Paying for food and the trimming is going to add up BIG.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah *NorCAl*...But the rewards are going to be HUGE!!!:lama:


----------



## AluminumMonster

I can only imagine! You're gunna need to feed a small army lol.

Side note: I heard that the FFA is allowing travel between med states with ganja now; any truth to this?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thats news too me....I was told you must have a script for the state you want to go too...seems like we should be able too...But I dont think so right now


----------



## tcbud

I have talked to the state offices of Nevada, and it is a definite NO NO to cross that state line with MJ.  They have medical MJ there, but not for the folks that come across from California.


----------



## NorCalHal

Just got back from the hill. Looking good so far...getting closer. I figure I have a couple more weeks on the Raz, as it is an Indica, and a good 4 for the rest of the Sativa's, but they are getting fat.

I took some new pics, as of today.


----------



## cmd420

good lord!

I forget how plump outdoor grows can get...

always nice watching you work


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

freakin fantastic, Hal


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hell yeah..*Norcal*......your killing it my friend....whats up with the dude  just stareing at the plant:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Speechless here!


----------



## drfting07

Norcal...:holysheep: 

You are rockin it brotha!


----------



## NorCalHal

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hell yeah..*Norcal*......your killing it my friend....whats up with the dude  just stareing at the plant:rofl:


 
Haha...thats me....gives you an idea how small the plants are.


----------



## ston-loc

Holy smokes Hal!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## gourmet

This thread makes me so wish I could grow outdoors. And such a nice job by everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

just finished  stripping a few Plants down....clipping some lower buds for Bubble hash...going to try and save everything I can...

:bolt:Backyard


:ciao: *gourmet*....thanks for the  kind words...we have many great growers..and Im sure more will be chiming in ...take care and be safe


----------



## Killuminati420

heres some fresh pics from the garden, just some random shots. not bad for not getting them in till mid july


----------



## nouvellechef

Backyards across America are on 24/7 lockdown for the next 5 weeks!


----------



## ziggyross

I want to move to California next door to Hal... Awsome


----------



## drfting07

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Backyards across America are on 24/7 lockdown for the next 5 weeks!



:yeahthat:


----------



## NorCalHal

NICE Killy! Those are homemade pots ya?
Beautiful grow man!

Hurry up Ziggy, I need trimmers!


----------



## Killuminati420

sorry to hear you got so much pressure on you from the man Hal, but sounds all good .  youre garden looks great. are they all the same strain? 
ya lol homemade bottomless pots for raised beds. 

 theres too much grows around here for them to check on everyone up here. and with so many people in my parts doin big numbers (triple digits) im not too worried.
keep things safe, setup yer tents, bring out the trailers, set the beartraps (jk jk very illegal lol)..prayin' everyone have a safe, healthy season :farm:

:watchplant: :48: :bongin: :watchplant:


----------



## NorCalHal

All good Killu. The Sheriff was actually pretty cool, because, as you said, there are ALOT of bigger grows then mine all over, and most of them have no permits at all. I like walking the line, but I allways have one foot solidly planted on the "legal" side.


----------



## Killuminati420

ya best to be safe for sure


----------



## NorCalHal

I just had to dig this up. Try'n to repeat that grow this year.


----------



## BenfukD

good luck.  nice plants in here


----------



## 7greeneyes

Good luck, Norcal  I know you'll be able to.


----------



## Rosebud

Love these pictures...what a treat.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Very beautiful pics guys....sry im late on this thread.

Beautiful stone loc.

Very nice drifting and grass hopper.

thanks for diggin this up rose


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang,,makes my inside grows look real,,real,,real,,SMALL,,,LOL.


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha, wow memory lane. Thanks toa


----------



## trillions of atoms

Np stone...better late than never LOL


----------



## Kindbud

wow nice work


----------



## BenfukD

> thanks for diggin this up rose



:**:      



NorCalHal said:


> I just had to dig this up. Try'n to repeat that grow this year.


----------

